
Ask HN: What do you keep at/on/in your desk? - kzisme
I&#x27;m curious what sort of things people keep at their desks.  It can be art, books, yo-yo&#x27;s, drinks, etc.
======
XtalJ
Except for the computer, monitor etc, I got some empty RedBull cans,
chocolate, oscilloscope, power supply, bills and a Bisley cabinett full of
vintage ICs.

~~~
selmat
My desk looks very similar ...osciloscope, power supply and bills :) ... i
also have dozens sticky notes lying around.

------
source99
Very specific notebook -
[https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004BNCM7G/ref=oh_aui_sear...](https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004BNCM7G/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1)

Very specific pens - pilot - G2

And then my usual setup - Macbook, Thunderbolt display, wired keyboard, apple
mouse

~~~
kzisme
What is so special about that notebook?

~~~
source99
I went on a small search to find the best notebook and thats where I ended up.

The features I wanted:

1\. It had to be able to serve as a mouse pad 2\. It needed to be wire bound
on the side so that it could lay flat 3\. It had to be thick enough but not
too thick(subjective)

It took me many months and probably 2 dozen notebooks to arrive at this one.

------
Jaruzel
Nothing; I live the hell that is permanent hot-desking :(

~~~
jotato
I am in the same situation. You have my sympathy.

The desks here have docking stations, but because I am a contractor I don't
receive the same laptop as FTEs. Of course, it isn't compatible with the
docks, and so I can't just "sit down and work" as everyone else. I have to
find a power outlet which isn't always available. And if I am feeling
ambitious, disconnect everything from the dock and plug it into my laptop.

Who's idea was it to have open hoteling space for desks :|

------
tedmiston
3 things: my laptop, a plain cork coaster for my coffee mug, and a little
pomodoro style ticking timer.

The timer is shaped like a chicken — I think I got it in the kitchen section a
few years ago — but I'd like to find something simpler / more aesthetically
designed. Timeboxing is really important to my dev work especially as a
contractor.

My desk is a simple tabletop with no drawers or cabinets.

------
NetStrikeForce
A Qi charger stand, three routers (matchbox sized) I tinker with, keyboard,
monitor, mouse, laptop, USB hub.

------
dbg31415
Nothing other than my monitor keyboard and mouse.

I set a goal of cleaning off my desk every night before I stop working.

------
yolesaber
Three monitors, macbook docking station, a Super Nintendo hooked up to an old
Sony CRT, Cisco VoIP phone, some books, sake.

~~~
balac
what dock do you use?

~~~
yolesaber
Henge horizontal docking station. Lots of extra USB ports and not that
invasive of a footprint. Some people have had issues with power but I have yet
to run into any.

------
xplusy
A laptop, pen, and notebook for writing.

